# Poker table build



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well after bouncing around in my head what I wanted to go for in a poker table I said screw it and just started winging it. I am using cherry and have added thin strips of black walnut. The pic is the first side I got glued together so far. Dont look like much but I am sure it will start taking shape as I go. I need to do a final cut to size and drill for the cup holder. I will add pictures as I go


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Count me in! Look forward to seeing it come together.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I have 5 sides glued up. 3 to go. Honestly this being the first table I have ever built of any kind, I seem to be having a hader time getting it rolling. I have made chests, dry sinks, night stands, shelving units among other things. This one has got me thinking harder then any of the others.:blink::laughing:. I will post more picks as I move along with it.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm in. Looking like a great build:thumbsup:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I am looking forward to following the progress.


----------



## unknowneinstein (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see the progress. I too would like to build a poker table once I do some beginner projects and learn the skills.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

johnjf0622 said:


> Well after bouncing around in my head what I wanted to go for in a poker table I said screw it and just started winging it. I am using cherry and have added thin strips of black walnut. The pic is the first side I got glued together so far. Dont look like much but I am sure it will start taking shape as I go. I need to do a final cut to size and drill for the cup holder. I will add pictures as I go


************************************************
I have some pictures of some nice poker tables built by a fellow I know. If you think they would be of help to get you started I could post the pictures here. If you would be interested in viewing a couple of them let me know. But that's where my help would end as I know very little about the actual construction.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

SandburRanch said:


> ************************************************
> I have some pictures of some nice poker tables built by a fellow I know. If you think they would be of help to get you started I could post the pictures here. If you would be interested in viewing a couple of them let me know. But that's where my help would end as I know very little about the actual construction.


Thanks Sandburranch for the offer. As I go along it seems to be getting easier. I started the pedistal while my clamps were being used for another project. That which I have to get a picture posted on here of. although you are welcome to posted them on this thread for i like to see other peoples work.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yesterday I started on the pedistal for the table. It has to be trimmed down to the correct size I made it on the long side to allow for oh oh's. I am also batting around ways to bring walnut into this part. That is what the big ole hunk of black walnut is doing sitting on the jointer behind it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm grabbing the popcorn now. Looking great so far. I look forward to seeing this come together.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

I built a poker table years ago. I'll be watching this one!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

liquid6 said:


> I built a poker table years ago. I'll be watching this one!


Talk about putting the pressure on:laughing:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have built a bunch of poker tables. I used to sell em. The ones I built were more about function than being pretty so they all had foldable legs and what not.

I think if I was gonna go all out like it looks like your doing, I would consider making or have made, wooden cup holders and chip trays rather than the plastic ones. That would also be another way to bring another species into the game. Just a thought. I'll stay tuned!!

Also, for the playing surface, I highly reccomend speed cloth over anything else available. Its on the pricey side as far as fabric is concerned but if you play cards a lot, its well worth it. Put it over 1/4" headliner foam for the best playing surface there is!!


----------



## Wood Master (May 30, 2012)

Looks like it is coming along nicely! Really looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> I have built a bunch of poker tables. I used to sell em. The ones I built were more about function than being pretty so they all had foldable legs and what not.
> 
> I think if I was gonna go all out like it looks like your doing, I would consider making or have made, wooden cup holders and chip trays rather than the plastic ones. That would also be another way to bring another species into the game. Just a thought. I'll stay tuned!!
> 
> Also, for the playing surface, I highly reccomend speed cloth over anything else available. Its on the pricey side as far as fabric is concerned but if you play cards a lot, its well worth it. Put it over 1/4" headliner foam for the best playing surface there is!!


I am looking to get the basment refinished in the near future and this would be going there. I thought about folding legs and decided to just go with a pedistal. I am going to make it detachable from the top. Poker games this summer will take place out in the garage so I can put it away when I am not using it. Thanks for the advice on the playing surface. You have anylinks to go to that you have used? Please let me know if you do.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok I hit a wall and am reaching out for advice. I may just be missing something here. I cut each angle at 22 1/2 degrees. lay it all out the lengths of each side is the same. the problem is when they all get laid out there is a space at the last one. 7/16 ths at the from of the angle. (top of the piece I posted in the beginning of the thread) and 13/16 ths at the at the bottom. Any advice??????


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

OK lets just not even pay attention to the above post I left. I realized what I did and lets just leave it at that:wallbash::furious:. So now I continue on :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Subscribed. Looking forward to seeing this one completed. :thumbsup:


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

johnjf0622 said:


> Talk about putting the pressure on:laughing:


It wasn't any thing spectacular. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f3/all-me-introduce-myself-23504/


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

liquid6 said:


> It wasn't any thing spectacular. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f3/all-me-introduce-myself-23504/


Oh I know what you are saying. I took a look at yours, It came out nice. I was thinking about a 10 person table but decided to go with this one. I would have been done with the top but a slight mistake on my part cause me to start over. And welcome to the forum


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well igot fixed what I goofed on and made some progress so I have a couple photos to show the progress. Taking the pics right off the card so really didnt look at them except for on the camera screen. I will get the cup holder holes in there when I decide what way I am going with that. Getting plywood for the underside of the top and ordering the felt when I decide what color to go with. I was thinking on the lines of a burgany or even black. Til then I am going to work on the base some more.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice octagon. Looking great so far! I'm glad to hear you were able to fix whatever the issue was. That's how you know you're a real woodworker.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well lets just say I I got the marks on the head from banging it against the table saw:laughing: For it being a first time doing a table I figure I will hit my road blocks here and there. Mainly I have to triple check cause it was the double checkingthat let that oops get by me.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

johnjf0622 said:


> Mainly I have to triple check cause it was the double checkingthat let that oops get by me.


Sadly, I let a triple check oops pass me by once. Luckily, I was able to fix and move on without the error being obvious at all :laughing: But boy did my heart sink when I realized my screw-up.


----------



## vincemash (Jun 19, 2012)

very cool....subscribed...need this for my bar room


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's been a while since you posted some progress pictures. I was beginning to think you gave up. :laughing: Nice work, this is coming together very nicely. It's gonna look great when you're done.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

:no:No I didnt give up. I ended up starting over from scratch and then had some shelves I made up for someone. I gotta post them on as soon as I get over there again to get pics. Then helped the neighbor with some things on his house. I am looking at the base now and trying to think of what kind of legs to do with that. I am hoping to get this project done in the next couple weeks.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well it has been awhile since I got to work on the table with work and doing the family thing when ever we had a chance. So now the kids are back in school and work is calm now. So I got back in there and started doing some work on it. I got the top clear coated and applied the felt. Got some trim work to finish that off and realized the cup holders need to be alittle larger. So I will be doing that and applying the final coats of finish. I am now working to get the base done. Getting pressure from friends about getting it done and getting a game going. So here is a picture and will post more soon. Nice to be able to get back on here again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It's looking good so far.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well this is what I have come up with for a base.The pedistale will fit down into the center as you can tell. I notched out the bottom of the ped to fit over the cross part of the base. I think I am going to change it at a later date. Don't know if I am going to be happy with this set up. I am going to paint the cross black. The mrs thinks it will be good to bring in some more black into the table. We will see


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice man! Love the table!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Sweet...One of my favorite things in life are gaming tables.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well here is the base all done and ready to go. looking to put the top on tonight or this weekend. will post as I continue with the progress


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That's a fine looking base. Congratulations on your progress. I look forward to seeing the completed table.


----------



## redvette (Sep 14, 2012)

Love the table so far, gives me some ideas. Anyway, is it all solid cherry wood and if so, how did you handle the wood movement? looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's looking good. They will love it.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

ok here is another pic. I am coming into the home stretch on this one. I placed everything on the base to fine tune anything that needs to be done. the outside edgewill be getting trim put around to hide the plywood and will be black like the base. and then I will be putting trim around the playing surface to finish that off. I will be putting a final coat of clear coat on the ring in the morning.:thumbsup: I can see the game happening in the very near future... And yes as you can see I was trying out how the cards worked on it:laughing:


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

redvette said:


> Love the table so far, gives me some ideas. Anyway, is it all solid cherry wood and if so, how did you handle the wood movement? looking forward to the finished product.


Thank you Redvette. Yes that is all solid cherry boards. not the best of cherry but I had it laying around. The pedistal is hollow, I did the 22 1/2 degree cuts and did alot of cursing but got it together. no fasteners used just glue and band clamps. The feet are ash that is wraped around pine and then painted black like you can see. The ring I sandwiched black walnut between the cherry boards. The wider strips I did later and they are just inlaid in there. Next time I am definatly going to draw up plans. I normally do whenI build something. This was my first table of any kind so I did it as I went along off the top of my head:huh::blink:


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

What kind of poker can you play with 10 players?????


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

jlmarta said:


> What kind of poker can you play with 10 players?????


:huh:Well that would require a larger table. That is where the oval tables come in and they play Texas Hold em on them. This is eight, so there are plenty of games that can be played on this including Texas Hold em.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking sweet!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well here you go guys for the exception of the small pieces of trim I want to run around the playing field, it is done. I will say the wifes idea of bringing black into it turned out to be a good idea. The felt is a little dusty so that is why it looks like it does in the picture. I will clean it tomorrow. Right now I am thinking about picking up a six pack, kicking back and enjoying the fruits of my labor:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That came out beautiful. Nice work. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Dominick said:


> That came out beautiful. Nice work.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Dominick. Took longer to do then I thought but the end result on this especialy was well worth it. I just might tackle another on now that I have completed one already.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Well done, Sir. I wish you and your friends many enjoyable hours and great times sitting around that table. Are you going with folding chairs?

It came out really nice. You should be very proud. You've earned that 6-pack :thumbsup:


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Well done, Sir. I wish you and your friends many enjoyable hours and great times sitting around that table. Are you going with folding chairs?
> 
> It came out really nice. You should be very proud. You've earned that 6-pack :thumbsup:


Thanks Steve. For now yes it is a folding chair thing till I decide to finish the basement. Or it could be a BYOC thing:laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nicely done, that looks great! When can I come over? I'll bring some cold ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man yeah! That looks great. I agree the black brings something special to it.


----------



## redvette (Sep 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: I like it!!! One question though, how did you attach the top to the base. Did you use brackets, or did you use something like you did with the feet? Just might have to be one of my nnext projects. I usually have three projects going on at any one time. 

Once again very inspiring!!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Shop Dad said:


> Nicely done, that looks great! When can I come over? I'll bring some cold ones. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:Sure you can but it is a hell of ride you have though :laughing:


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

redvette said:


> :thumbsup: I like it!!! One question though, how did you attach the top to the base. Did you use brackets, or did you use something like you did with the feet? Just might have to be one of my nnext projects. I usually have three projects going on at any one time.
> 
> Once again very inspiring!!


Sorry for the delay in responding. I will get a picture on here in the next couple of days to show just what I did for that.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

redvette said:


> :thumbsup: I like it!!! One question though, how did you attach the top to the base. Did you use brackets, or did you use something like you did with the feet? Just might have to be one of my nnext projects. I usually have three projects going on at any one time.
> 
> Once again very inspiring!!


Hey Redvette Sorry for the delay with getting a pic on how I did under the top to mount to the base. Here is a pic. I used ash and ran two pieces straight across and then shorter pieces 90 degrees off that. You can see I used pocket screws to bring it all together and bolts int the base. My only regret was that I had one idea for the pedistal to mount and trimed the top in the walnut but then changed to this soo that part is totaly hidden now. I guess it is a small sacerfice for a first time table build right.


----------

